# Manitoba pike fishing opportunity



## matt doyle (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I have a fly in trip planned to Northern Manitoba this June with my 16 yo son. This is a week long trip in a private outpost camp. We will be on a lake that is approximately 150 miles from the nearest road. The ONLY fishing it gets is from the clients of the outfitter. Strictly catch and release for pike. Walleye may be kept to eat while in camp. I have been there previously and the fishing is nothing short of world class. I had two people back out, so I’m looking for two other people that would be interested in going. The outfitter is Dunlop’s fly in lodge and outpost. The fishing dates are June 11th- 18th. This is an amazing trip, and one of the very best weeks of the year. You’re fishing for giant pike in skinny water, and there are LOTS of them. The lake is approximately 14 miles long, with only 4 people fishing it per week. Due to Covid, NO ONE has fished this lake the last 2 years! Cost of the trip is $1900 USD per person. This includes food package, stay in camp, boat, motor, gas, and float plane into the lake. The only additional expenses required are a Manitoba fishing license and traveling to Thompson Manitoba. Yes, you have to be vaccinated to cross the border. I don’t like it either, but it is what it is. 
Matt Doyle


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

My initial thought was to send you this via PM. However, I think many people will ask the same questions, so here goes....and pardon my ignorance on the first question:

1) Do you have to just vaccinated or vaccinated and boosted? In my case, I got the initial shots from Pfizer but did not go back for the Booster.
2) If you'll be flying in from either PIT or CLE, have you any idea what those airline tickets are going for?
3) If you're driving from this area, do you know how long of a drive it is?

Sounds like a great trip!!


----------



## matt doyle (Jul 9, 2010)

According to their travel laws at this time, a person is considered “vaccinated” with two shots. If flying, you would have to fly into Winnipeg, and get a connecting flight to Thompson. The drive time for me is 24-27 hours


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

berkshirepresident said:


> My initial thought was to send you this via PM. However, I think many people will ask the same questions, so here goes....and pardon my ignorance on the first question:
> 
> 1) Do you have to just vaccinated or vaccinated and boosted? In my case, I got the initial shots from Pfizer but did not go back for the Booster.
> 2) If you'll be flying in from either PIT or CLE, have you any idea what those airline tickets are going for?
> ...


 I looked at Cle to Winnipeg $600 - 1000. Calm Air from Winnipeg to Thompson $1053. These are round trip 1 checked bag and 1 carryon.


----------



## matt doyle (Jul 9, 2010)

When I just checked the flights through Expedia, I saw $560 to Win and $375 to Thompson. Both round trip. From Pittsburgh


----------

